# Vikings: Onterrio Smith caught with kit to foil drug tests



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like Onterrio might be in a speck of trouble once again..... Too bad. He is a talented running back but obviously lacking in the judgement department.

*Vikings: Onterrio Smith caught with kit to foil drug tests *
Kevin Seifert, Star Tribune 
May 11, 2005 VIKE0511

Vikings running back Onterrio Smith was detained last month at Minneapolis-St. Paul Airport after police found paraphernalia later identified as a kit used to circumvent drug tests.

Smith was neither arrested nor charged, but as of Tuesday it was unclear whether the incident will affect his status in the NFL's confidential substance-abuse program.

Smith acknowledged to airport police that he was carrying dried urine, along with a device called "The Original Whizzinator" and a bottle of pills labeled "Cleansing Formula." He told police the kit was "for making a clean urine test," according to the police report, and said he was taking the materials to his cousin.

Smith was suspended four games last season after testing positive for marijuana, his second "strike" in the league's program. A third "strike" would result in a yearlong suspension. An attempt to substitute a urine specimen qualifies as a positive test, but NFL spokesman Greg Aiello did not immediately know Tuesday whether possession of a masking device fits that criteria.

Onterrio SmithAnn HeisenfeltAssociated PressSmith could not be reached for comment. His agents -- Michael Sullivan, Doug Hendrickson and Jeff Sperbeck -- declined to comment. Vikings coach Mike Tice said he was unaware of the incident and had no comment.

According to the police report, a bag Smith was carrying set off security alarms before an April 21 flight. The alarms later were traced to a tube of toothpaste.

During the search, a Transportation Security Administration officer found "six or seven" vials of white powder in a clear bag, according to the report. Airport police were called to the scene and began inspecting the materials in a private room.

A sample from one of the vials tested negative for cocaine and opiates. Smith was then led into the room and identified the powder as dried urine. He also acknowledged the presence of a Whizzinator.

Smith was allowed to leave after questioning.

The $150 device includes a prosthetic penis attached to a jockstrap and plastic bag. Using a syringe, the user fills the bag with a precisely measured amount of water blended with the urine powder to create a clean sample. When the user takes a drug test in front of an observer, the water is released through the prosthetic with a valve (the instructions recommend the user cough to hide the sound of the valve unsnapping).

On its website, manufacturers of The Original Whizzinator market the instrument as an "undetectable,"foolproof" and "re-usable" urinating device.

Like other professional sports leagues, the NFL administers random drug tests to players.

According to Aiello, the NFL's testing guidelines include having the player take his shirt off and pull his pants down below his knees in front of an observer.

Smith, 24, was kicked off the University of Tennessee football team in 2000 for marijuana use and finished his college career at Oregon. Scouts considered him one of the top running backs available in the 2003 draft, but questions about his past drug use and character dropped him to the fourth round.

He rushed for 579 yards as a rookie and led the Vikings last season with 544 yards. Barring another suspension, Smith is expected to compete with Michael Bennett and Mewelde Moore for the starting job.

Kevin Seifert is at [email protected].


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats just swell. This pretty much all but assures no other team will take him in a trade.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Whoever invented this thing was a genius. :lol:

http://thewhizzinator.com/


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

the wizzinator...classic.

Getting caught with a prosthetic penis.....hilarious!!! :rollin:

Puts a whole new meaning to the term, "the pink punisher"


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good thing they drafted another running back.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

new meaning to the nick-name S.O.D.

Strap-on-Dingaling


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow. LOL!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It's ok guys he was just giving it to his cousin  
Patrick Reusse lights him up in the startribune today, good stuff...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Patrick Reusse: Vikings on the spot again 
Patrick Reusse, Star Tribune 
May 11, 2005 PATR0511

The Vikings were being introduced before a game with Green Bay on Dec. 24 at the Metrodome. Receiver Kelly Campbell came racing along the sideline with the non-starters, acting the part of a clown.

I watched his juvenile (as in delinquent) nonsense for 15 seconds, then said to a colleague: "How long do you think it will be before this idiot gets arrested?"

Answer: Precisely two months.

Campbell was arrested Feb. 24 in Atlanta on charges of possessing both marijuana and a stolen handgun. To make sure the cops had reason to stop him and look for this cargo, Campbell had driven his 2003 GMC Denali SUV 500 feet in the wrong lane of a city street to pass several cars.

Coach Mike Tice and his assistants could not have watched this mini-mouth without knowing there always will be potential for trouble. No matter.

Tice welcomed back Campbell, and talked of his importance to the receiving corps in the wake of the Randy Moss trade.

When was the last time this organization set any meaningful standards for behavior? For 20 years, if a player can help on the field, basically he has been allowed to get away with anything.

Finally, the big test has arrived. If the Vikings can't be humiliated into action when a player is found in possession of "The Original Whizzinator," then they are indeed a football team without shame.

Running back Onterrio Smith, already a two-time loser in the NFL's drug program, set off a security device at Twin Cities International Airport on April 21. The warning was traced to a tube of toothpaste.

On further search, security personnel found a handful of vials of white powder. It wasn't cocaine. As a Vikings follower, I would have felt better if it were.

Smith was toting dried urine.

According to the website Whizzinator.com, what you do is mix this dried urine with a few splashes of water, feign relieving yourself through the prosthetic device that's the centerpiece of this contraption and, in theory, pass whatever drug test an employer or the legal system wants to offer.

"Foolproof!" insists the Whizzinator's advertising.

I'm like the rest of the old-timers in Vikingland. Grew up on Bill (Boom-Boom) Brown and Dave Osborn and Chuck Foreman using guile and determination to weave toward the goal line. Now we have a running back using those same qualities not to score touchdowns but to provide a clean sample of bodily fluid.

Of course, we can't be sure that Smith was carrying around the Whizzinator for his benefit.

He did tell airport security that he was taking the device to his cousin. Which leaves me with a large question: How close would you have to be to a cousin to agree to place his Whizzinator in your carry-on bag and take it through airport security?

Even conceding that some families are very, very close, I'm having a tough time fathoming the conversation:

Cuz: Hey, Big O, that you? Could you hook me up with a giant favor? I remembered my iPod, my BlackBerry, most of the important stuff for this trip, but there's this one thing I left in the condo.

Onterrio: You're my favorite cousin, Cuz. What do you need?

Cuz: Only going to take you five minutes, O. Key's under the mat. Walk into the bedroom, bottom drawer in the big chest. Just grab the funny-looking thing that's in there, maybe wrap a towel around it, and bring it with you on the flight.

Onterrio: You got it, Cuz. Anything else?

Cuz: There's six or seven vials of white powder in the drawer, too. Bring those, but don't get the wrong idea. No one wants to be snorting that stuff.

Yes, this could have been the exact conversation that led one of our football heroes to be carrying a device for making phony urine through airport security.

Maybe it's innocent as can be, and we all can continue to join Red McCombs in shouting "Purple pride" ... although Internet research on the Whizzinator did indicate that color would require a special order.

The Vikings claimed ignorance of the latest Smith episode when contacted by the Star Tribune's Kevin Seifert on Tuesday. If it becomes an issue with the NFL, the Vikings probably will act decisively in the case of Smith.

Would this mean the organization, with Zygmunt Wilf waiting in the wings as owner, is ready to end two decades of tolerating idiots?

Not really. It would mean Smith is expendable, since the Vikings already had too many veteran running backs, and now there's another candidate -- draftee Ciatrick Fason -- on the way.

As for Kelly Campbell, what's possession of a stolen Smith & Wesson really mean when a team is not yet positive about its post-Randy depth at receiver?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

All teams have thier idiots -- although this is something I never would suspect!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Whoever invented this thing was a genius. :lol:
> 
> http://thewhizzinator.com/


Yep, genius. A strap on weiner with a switch to expel someone elses untainted urine to thwart a drug test. Yep genius. :-?


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

It might not have been a coincedence that the Vikings drafted a running back. Smith's incident happened 2 days before the draft.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Dike's have been using the "strap on" for years...just never thought a dude with a ding-dong would ever use one. I can see the ad "not just to pass the urine test, the whizzinater will give you that added girth and confidence you've always wanted". I'm sorry, i've chimed in on this about 6 times now, but this is the funniest thing i've heard in a long time.

ps....that was the word (smith in trouble again?) after the draft, and apparantly there was something to it, however, he didn't fail any test so it will be interesting to see how it is handled.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

fishhook said:


> Dike's have been using the "strap on" for years...just never thought a dude with a ding-dong would ever use one..


Sorry but you misspelled Vike's. :lol: :lol:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> fishhook said:
> 
> 
> > Dike's have been using the "strap on" for years...just never thought a dude with a ding-dong would ever use one..
> ...


LMFAO!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What a friggin' moron..... :eyeroll:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i bet he will be out for the year once they catch him.... :eyeroll:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Reports are Mr. Strap-On-Dingaling is out for the year. But not for the whizzinater incident, but for missing a drug test. moron. He's the kind of scum professional sports does not need. I wish he would get black balled after this season like jeff george did a couple seasons ago . But someone will give him another chance...as if he hasn't already had enough all the way back to his freshman year of college. The guys a punk.


----------

